# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Νέος στην κοινότητα ζητά συμβουλές για εξοπλισμό

## Trelomagas

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την κοινότητα!

Είμαι νέος στο awmn και μάλλον μπαίνω κατ' ανάγκη στα δύσκολα ( ; ). 

Για να μην κουράζω με πολύ μπλα μπλα μπαίνω στο ψητό:

Θέλω να δημιουργήσω link από τη Σαλαμίνα που βρίσκομαι (περιοχή Ντουλάπι, στη Νοτιοανατολική Σαλαμίνα). Καθόσον δεν βρήκα κάποιο node κοντά μου είτε κάποιο με

οπτική επαφή με εμένα στο νησί (μεσολαβεί βουνό) αποφάσισα να στραφώ προς Αθήνα - Πειραιά. Έχω καθαρή οπτική επαφή (μεσολαβεί μόνο θάλασσα) στην περιοχή 

που ξεκινά από Κερατσίνι (δράκος της ΔΕΗ) και φτάνει τουλάχιστον μέχρι Άλιμο καθώς επίσης και προς βόρεια Αίγινα. Για όσους δεν βαριούνται μπορούν να τσεκάρουν 

το node μου (#19315).

Εκείνο που με προβληματίζει είναι η απόσταση (άνω των 10 χλμ). Έτσι ήθελα να ρωτήσω τί εξοπλισμό θα χρειαστώ για να συνδεθώ με αξιοπρεπείς ταχύτητες, χωρίς να 

μου κοστίσει ο κούκος αηδόνι;

Εναλλακτικά μπορώ να επιδιώξω να συνδεθώ με συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο προς Πειραιά (Πειραική) αν έχουμε όντως οπτική επαφή και να στήσουμε ενα ασύρματο 

τοπικό δίκτυο, με το σκεπτικό να βάλω πιάτο σε εκείνο για awmn (γρηγορότερη σύνδεση δική του λόγω κοντινής απόστασης με άλλους κόμβους) και να έχω και εγώ 

πρόσβαση μέσω του τοπικού δικτύου; Αξίζει τον κόπο ή τσάμπα το έξτρα κόστος (διπλά πιάτα);

Χρειάζεται κάποια ειδική άδεια από κάποια αρχή για το εξοπλισμό αυτό (λ.χ. λόγω αυξημένης ισχύος);

Αν λέω και καμία βλακεία με συγχωρείτε γιατί δεν έχω και πολλές τεχνικές γνώσεις στο θέμα!

Υ.Γ. Τους περισσότερους γνωστούς έχω προς Πειραιά, οπότε σαφώς προτιμώ να στρέψω προς τα εκεί πιάτο. Με ενα πρόχειρο scan με το inssider βλέπω από το 

φορητό 4-5 κόμβους όλους στα 88 db, εκτός του #405 (προφήτης Ηλίας) που τον βλέπω στα 87 db.

----------


## papashark

Καλώς τον.

Ο προφήτης Ηλίας έχει 2 λινκ που περνάνε τα 50χλμ, έχοντας καλές κάρτες, κοντά καλώδια, και ΜΕΓΑΛΑ πιάτα.  :: 

Γενικά, όσο ποιο μεγάλο το πιάτο, τόσο καλύτερο το λινκ, για απόσταση πάνω από 10 χιλιόμετρο, και με 80αρι πιάτο βγαίνει, αλλά εφόσον δεν έχεις πρόβλημα στήριξης, καλό θα είναι να βάλεις τουλάχιστον 1 μέτρο.

Ο 405 είναι δικός μου, αν θες μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε να βγάλουμε ένα λινκ, αρκεί να προσπαθήσεις να επεκτείνεις το δίκτυο στην περιοχή σου.

----------


## Trelomagas

Καλώς σας βρήκα!

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου! Με ενδιαφέρει η προοπτική να συνδεθούμε!

Φυσικά και αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω να επεκταθεί το δίκτυο θα το κάνω!

Με προβληματίζουν για αρχή δύο πράγματα: α) πάραγων κόστος (δύσκολες εποχές!) και β) αν για την εγκατάσταση χρειάζεται άδεια (π.χ. ραδιοερασιτέχνη ή κάτι ανάλογο).

Όσο για στήριξη έχω αρκετό χώρο στην ταράτσα, όμως η περιοχή ταλαιπωρείται συχνά από δυνατούς ανέμους, αρα δεν νομίζω ότι είναι καλό να στήσω ψηλό ιστό. Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν έχω φυσικά εμπόδια μπροστά (κτίρια ή έστω δέντρα).

Για υλικά σκέφτομαι τα εξής:

Κεραία:
http://www.spy-fi.gr/index.php?targe...product_id=205

access point:
http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/79/Instance/79/Page/55/

και φυσικά σχετική καλωδίωση μάλλον από:
http://www.e-wifi.gr

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι κατάλληλα και τί επιπλέον χρειάζεται, οπότε ελεύθερα διορθώστε με!
Φυσικά κάθε πρόταση δεκτή !!!

----------


## biomecanoid

.

κόμβος η client θες να γίνεις ??

γιατί αυτά που δείχνεις στα links κάνουν μονο για μια σύνδεση client. Επίσης από τα links λειπει και το feeder 2.4ghz

----------


## Trelomagas

Η αρχική σκέψη ήταν για client, αλλά αν χρειάζεται να γίνω κόμβος για να εξυπηρετήσω κάποιον στην περιοχή γιατί όχι (φυσικά μιλώντας για ένα λογικό κόστος);

Για feeder έχεις να προτείνεις κάτι;

----------


## klarabel

> Η αρχική σκέψη ήταν για client, αλλά αν χρειάζεται να γίνω κόμβος για να εξυπηρετήσω κάποιον στην περιοχή γιατί όχι (φυσικά μιλώντας για ένα λογικό κόστος);
> 
> Για feeder έχεις να προτείνεις κάτι;



1. Οταν κάποιος γίνεται κόμβος (κορμού) και όχι client δεν εξυπηρετεί "κάποιον" συγκεκριμένα αλλά το Δίκτυο συνολικά. Φυσικά μιλάμε για 2 backbone λίνκ τουλάχιστον.
2. Mε 2 ή περισσότερα λίνκ εκτός του ότι δρομολογείς και κίνηση από και πρός τον κόμβο σου εξασφαλίζεις και μεγαλύτερη διαθεσιμότητα για σένα, έτσι εξυπηρετείς και τον εαυτό σου (όσον αφορά την συνδεσιμότητα σου στο Δίκτυο) σε περίπτωση διακοπής κάποιου λίνκ για οποιοδήποτε λόγο.
3. Για κόμβο με 2-3 λίνκ το κόστος δεν είναι υψηλό αν και το "λογικό κόστος" είναι σχετικό και υποκειμενικό για τον καθένα. Αρκεί φυσικά κάποιος με εμπειρία στο Δίκτυο να σε συμβουλεύσει σχετικά.
4. Αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνεις κάποιο λίνκ (εν προκειμένω με τον papashark) εφόσον υπάρχει οπτική επαφή, καλύτερα στείλε ένα προσωπικό μήνυμα να συνενοηθείτε και να σε συμβουλεύσει καλύτερα.

Αυτά.....και καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## anka

Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε, μετά από συνάντηση που είχα με τον Trelomagas έχουμε την δυνατότητα για 3 link από εκεί, από εξοπλισμό υπάρχει 1 rb433h με 3 cm9 plus ένα AP που 8α καλύπτει την γύρο περιοχή και είμαστε έτοιμοι για νέο κόμβο κορμού. Ενα έχει κλείσει με (#17002)  ::

----------


## anka

Το link με 17002 βγηκε, τωρα αναζηταμε εξοδο... υπαρχουν IF ετοιμα και απο 17002 miskis_st και απο τ0ν 19315 ntoulapi Σαλαμινα. Αντε ρε σεις ξεκουνατε  ::

----------


## superman7

είναι δικός μου, αν θες μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε να βγάλουμε ένα λινκ, αρκεί να προσπαθήσεις να επεκτείνεις το δίκτυο στην περιοχή σου.

----------

